# Western Flyer, more pictures and serial number



## Aaron_F (Jan 28, 2013)

*Western Flyer*

I found this bike yesterday, and I believe it to be a Western Flyer but i'm not 100% certain. The handlegrips say Western Flyer, so i'm assuming that's what it is. Who made this bike and when would it have been made approximately? I can't find any numbers on the frame. It has a skip tooth chain. 

The bike was used as a decoration in a '50's style diner, so it was repainted to match the diner colors. I'd like to restore the bike but swap this frame for a mens frame.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like a 40s Huffman, and they were making some for Western Auto around that time. The men's version of that frame has a much shorter head tube, so you'd need the matching fork also.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Serial number*

Look close underneath the bottom bracket and post it here and wait.


----------



## Aaron_F (Jan 29, 2013)

I scraped a few layers of paint off the BB and found the serial number. It looks like the original color was metallic green.




The Rear hub says:

New Departure
Model D
Made in USA





Tires are Carlisle "Lightning Dart"


----------



## Waterland (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are some pretty desirable tires you have.  A pair in good condition can sell from anywhere from $100 to $200.  Keep those tires, but use them for display only as they are probably not safe to ride.

The "7H0" in the serial number indicates that this is a 1947 Huffman built bike.


----------



## Aaron_F (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! The bike should have a light mounted on the fender, but it's missing. Should it have truss rods on the fork and a rear carrier? Also, what would an appropriate mens frame be worth? Tank or no tank?


----------



## Rmiramontes (Oct 24, 2018)

Can anyone help . Western flyer serial number?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rmiramontes said:


> View attachment 888807
> Can anyone help . Western flyer serial number?



You would probably be better off starting your own thread in the appropriate section e.g. "Balloon Tire Bikes". You also need to post a pic of the entire bike. A bicycle serial number usually doesn't tell us a whole lot. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rmiramontes (Oct 24, 2018)

Help identify


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rmiramontes said:


> View attachment 888822
> Help identify View attachment 888818
> 
> View attachment 888819
> ...



Again, you should start your own thread. It will increase the visibility of your bike and the chances of getting the info you want. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rmiramontes (Oct 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Again, you should start your own thread. It will increase the visibility of your bike and the chances of getting the info you want. V/r Shawn



Ok need to find out how.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rmiramontes said:


> Ok need to find out how.




Click "Forums" at the top right of this page. Then click the forum "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965". You will see a blue box at the upper left that says "Post Thread"-click this. Then type in a title such as "Help Identify My Roadmaster" then underneath that ask your questions and post your pictures. Lastly there is a blue box at the lower left that says "Post Reply"-Done


----------

